# Have Canon increased their prices or are shops preparing for Black Friday?



## LesC (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd been watching prices in the UK for the EF100 F2.8L for a while and regretted not pulling the trigger when Jessops had it with a 10% discount over the weekend of 15/16 October at £593. 

It subsequently went back up to £659 with other sellers listing it at £699.

Today I've noticed that at most well known outlets; WEX, Jessops, Calumet etc it's jumped to £899! Only one (non-photographic retailer) John Lewis still has it at £659.

So what's going on? A bit suspicious that they all put their prices up identically at the same time - is this due to Canon increasing prices or are they increasing them up before Black Friday in order to claim massive saving then??

I then contacted a couple of sites & price increases by Canon were blamed. When I mentioned there were sellers still selling it for £659 one suggested either last of their old stock or grey imports. Old stock may be the case but call me cynical but odd how numerous sellers all run out of old stock on the exact same day


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 16, 2016)

Funnily enough I noticed that the price of the Canon 800 F5.6 L IS is now close to £12K and was well below £10K recently.

Some of these changes will be due to the nosedive that sterling has taken but I am sure profiteering on existing stock plays it's part too. I don't think that the likes of WEX and Park cameras suddenly ordered more of these lenses post "Brexit", more likely old stock bumped up in price.

The bottom line is that prices are going up so I am not buying so retailers and manufacturers loose out.


----------



## geekpower (Nov 17, 2016)

i've never seen a mid/high end item actually go on sale on black friday, so i'd assume the price increases are due to the foreign exchange changing. afaik, black friday is about offloading last year's bottom of the line crap, and special, made for the occasion, extra crappy crap.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 17, 2016)

It happens here in Oz too.
I've been keeping my eye out for a new 5d4.
My favourite b&m shop had it for A$4888.00, and then Canon started offering cashbacks of $200 on most of their range, but only $100 on the 5d4, but suddenly the retailer's price went up by, you guessed it, $100, so it's still the same price as it was before the cashback offer.

Personally, I think it's really rude to do this sort of flim flammery.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Nov 17, 2016)

You are absolutely right. I am so disappointed that the 5D mark 4 has still not come down in price from its riduculously high launch price of £3,599 that I have been considering a second 5D Mark 3 instead. However, the 5D mark 3 is now selling for £2,499 - which is what i paid for mine over 4 years ago. By comparison the Nikon D810 is only £2,399. It looks like Canon are trying to compensate for poor sales of their point and shoot cameras by increasing the price of their high end cameras and lenses. Well I am not prepared to pay these prices and I am sure that many other people feel the same way. When their Q4 sales figures fall off a cliff they will be forced to reconsider, but by then it might be too late.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ian_of_glos said:


> You are absolutely right. I am so disappointed that the 5D mark 4 has still not come down in price from its riduculously high launch price of £3,599 that I have been considering a second 5D Mark 3 instead. However, the 5D mark 3 is now selling for £2,499 - which is what i paid for mine over 4 years ago. By comparison the Nikon D810 is only £2,399. It looks like Canon are trying to compensate for poor sales of their point and shoot cameras by increasing the price of their high end cameras and lenses. Well I am not prepared to pay these prices and I am sure that many other people feel the same way. When their Q4 sales figures fall off a cliff they will be forced to reconsider, but by then it might be too late.



There is always a grey one? They work just as well as the black ones 

Have a look here: http://www.portusdigital.com/cameras/dslr-cameras/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-digital-slr-camera-body.html

I have dealt with them and am very happy - saved £452 on my 7D2 and it even spoke english! A number of my friends use them to - all happy.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 18, 2016)

No, Canon is not likely raising the prices artificially only to lower them on Black Friday in the UK. 

Check the newswire...



> Brexit is beginning to hit British consumers in their wallets.
> 
> Since the June 23 vote to leave the European Union, the value of the pound has dropped by about 18 percent against the dollar and the euro, sending the price of imported goods skyrocketing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2016)

The effect of the currency exchange rates is real. If you can find a product you need at the old price, buy it before its gone.

Hopefully, things will smooth out in about 2 years, but fluctuations like this can really hurt consumers as well as producers.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 18, 2016)

The other thing that's important to realise is that manufacturers set their RRPs based on their financial predictions of future exchange rates, not just the current exchange rate. ie, if they base their price on £1 = $1.25 and next week the £ falls to $1.10 it could hit them hard. As there is uncertainty about how low the £ could fall especially once Article 50 is triggered then they are being ultra-cautious and setting RRPs based on worst-case predictions.

You'll find once that Article 50 has been triggered and the £ settles to a new level which will probably stay constant for a while that everyone will start to re-adjust their prices to take that into account.

Of course, if Canon see that the camera is selling well enough even at these higher prices, they're unlikely to drop the price. But at least it should increase the price differential on grey import items.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 18, 2016)

Of course, one of the arguments for brexit is that a weaker currency encourages people to buy less imported goods and buy more goods produced at home. So perhaps we should sell all our Canon gear and buy an... um... er....


----------



## Lorex (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi, 

there must now be a Price fault at John Lewis, it is now listed for 373 GBP. No kidding, the L Version.

They dont ship to Germany only UK .... so someone else enjoy that bargain:

http://www.johnlewis.com/canon-ef-100mm-f-2-8l-is-usm-macro-lens/p231577511


----------



## LesC (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks! I reckon they've mixed it up with the Non - L series lens which they also have for £373.

Anyway, order placed - we'll see what turns up....


----------



## serenaur (Nov 18, 2016)

Unlikely a Black Friday thing. I was tracking the 70-200 f2.8L IS II pre-Brexit and it was around £1499-1599. Brexit happened then shortly after Canon announced the price increase and every retailer shot up to around £1800. A few weeks later there was the £150 cashback deal and I managed to snag a lens at a pre-price hike level with a bit of looking around. They're back up to around £1850 now.

I've used this website a lot and it's saved me quite a bit of money on camera stuff when researching prices (I have no affiliation with this website, I've just found it very useful so I hope it's ok to link):

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 18, 2016)

LesC said:


> Thanks! I reckon they've mixed it up with the Non - L series lens which they also have for £373.
> 
> Anyway, order placed - we'll see what turns up....



Me too, thanks! Shhhhhhh

Arranged click and collect at Waitrose tomorrow so will see what turns up


----------



## SteveM (Nov 18, 2016)

The 70-200mm f2.8 mkll is now £1999 at Wex. It is £1800 at Amazon, only one left as at 6:28pm Friday 18th. Amazon seem to be a couple of days slower at increasing prices, got my 100-400 mkll from them £200 cheaper than anyone else - the others are profiteering.


----------



## SteveM (Nov 18, 2016)

They are well and truly pricing themselves out of the market. I am fortunate to own a 5D Mklll; 7D mkll and several L series lenses. At the end of the day this gear doesn't turn into poor quality overnight or when other products are released so why would I spend an additional £200 (on top of an already hefty price) to update?
Reading the reviews of the new 24-105 f4 and the the new 16-35 f2.8 leaves me very nervous about quality increases anyway. I'm sitting back now and enjoying what I have, my wage hasn't risen in proportion to their price hikes, or anywhere near.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2016)

SteveM said:


> They are well and truly pricing themselves out of the market. I am fortunate to own a 5D Mklll; 7D mkll and several L series lenses. At the end of the day this gear doesn't turn into poor quality overnight or when other products are released so why would I spend an additional £200 (on top of an already hefty price) to update?
> Reading the reviews of the new 24-105 f4 and the the new 16-35 f2.8 leaves me very nervous about quality increases anyway. I'm sitting back now and enjoying what I have, my wage hasn't risen in proportion to their price hikes, or anywhere near.



The quandary is losing sales due to high prices versus losing money with low prices.

The political issues voted in by the residents are the problem, as Pogo once said:


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 18, 2016)

These price rises are scary. Just checked WEX for the 16-35 F4. Now £999. I am so glad I got mine in the summer at Park Cameras open day. With a discount on the day and Canon Summer cash back, it cost around £550!!


----------



## LesC (Nov 18, 2016)

As I was saying ......


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 18, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> LesC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I reckon they've mixed it up with the Non - L series lens which they also have for £373.
> ...



Sadly now out of stock. Hope you get it! Might ring my local store tomorrow on the slim chance they have it. Bargain at that price! Wish I had logged in earlier.


----------



## jrista (Nov 18, 2016)

geekpower said:


> *afaik, black friday is about offloading last year's bottom of the line crap, and special, made for the occasion, extra crappy crap.*



LOL ;D I haven't shopped on black friday for so long I can't even remember.


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 19, 2016)

geekpower said:


> i've never seen a mid/high end item actually go on sale on black friday, so i'd assume the price increases are due to the foreign exchange changing. afaik, black friday is about offloading last year's bottom of the line crap, and special, made for the occasion, extra crappy crap.



Sometimes though......there are genuine bargains in other fields. Like the two British Airways Business Class return flights from London to Johannesburg last year for less than premium economy. 2 weeks in The Kruger and thousands of images.


----------



## canon1dxman (Nov 19, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > LesC said:
> ...



We did! Many thanks to Lorex for spotting that one. We owe you a beer or ten


----------



## LesC (Nov 19, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> We did! Many thanks to Lorex for spotting that one. We owe you a beer or ten



Make that twenty. Cheers Lorex


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 19, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > canon1dxman said:
> ...



Lucky! Rang up today, nothing anywhere now  Sods law says the price goes back up when they get it back in stock too.


----------

